# Geek Alert!!!!!



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

OMG!!! I bought my tickets to see Star Wars: The Force Awakens!!!! I can't wait!!!
Can you tell I'm excited?!! I don't know what I'm more excited for...sharing it with my son or seeing it!! Generations collide with this film and I love it!! Anyone else excited to see the movie???


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I seem to remember enjoying the star wars thing, and I suppose I'll watch it. Beam me up Scotty!:encouragement:


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

I have tickets for my son, wife, and myself for the 18th. We are waiting patiently.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Friday, December 18th at 10:00 am!!!!
Hell yeah!!


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Slippy said:


> I seem to remember enjoying the star wars thing, and I suppose I'll watch it. Beam me up Scotty!:encouragement:


Don't make me slap you old man!!!


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

I hope it's not all jacked up like the last three were.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Slippy said:


> I seem to remember enjoying the star wars thing, and I suppose I'll watch it. Beam me up Scotty!:encouragement:


I was a Star Trek fan with Captain Kirk, Spock, Scottie, and McCoy, original sci-fi and good stuff when I was a kid. I never watched the Star Wars series which came out many years later, it was more a kiddie version with R2D2, Luke Skywalker and Darth Vader, to cartoonish like and unrealistic for me. "May the force be with you".

Slip, you will have a little wait and disapointment if you go to the new Star Wars movie and want to see Scotty beam anybody up.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Mish said:


> Don't make me slap you old man!!!





A Watchman said:


> ...Slip, you will have a little wait and disapointment if you go to the new Star Wars movie and want to see Scotty beam anybody up.


What did I do?!?!?!...and who the hell is Scotty?

(Slippy shakes his head and wanders off to pee off the front porch...)


----------



## RUSH25 (Nov 20, 2015)

I've got Thursday at 7pm tickets. I'm pumped to go see it! I gotta make the wife watch the first 6 between now and then.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

txmarine6531 said:


> I hope it's not all jacked up like the last three were.


It's Disney. What could go wrong?


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

Its Sans George Lucas...it can only get better.








Kauboy said:


> It's Disney. What could go wrong?


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

Someone posted somewhere that if JJ Abrams screws this up he will forever be known as Jar Jar Abrams.

I think that's fair. And appropriate.

They need to stop showing so much of it on TV in the teasers/trailers. Some of it needs to be a mystery.



Kauboy said:


> It's Disney. What could go wrong?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Kauboy said:


> It's Disney. What could go wrong?


You had to go there didn't ya Kauboy? Don't get me started on the sinister path Disney has taken to influence our society using the child actors well on into adulthood to promote a message in music and Hollywood to influence society. The once innocent kid friendly reputation was started well undercover many decades ago. Instead of listening to my rant..... you could just stop and think about it yourself.


----------



## cdell (Feb 27, 2014)

Slippy said:


> What did I do?!?!?!...and who the hell is Scotty?
> 
> (Slippy shakes his head and wanders off to pee off the front porch...)


I love to pee off of the front porch.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

JJ Abrahms did great things with Star Trek 2009 and Into Darkness. I liked and enjoyed Star Wars but I'm more of a Trek guy. I have been to the theater for every Star Wars film and this will be no exception. Very stoked.


----------



## XMULE (Nov 8, 2015)

I'm on it. The scene where Vader hucked the Lightning jetting emperor into a steely hole was the only time I've been in a theater where everyone jumped up and shouted and cheered.

But Han Solo is lookin rough, baby. How must I look?


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Mosinator762x54r said:


> Its Sans George Lucas...it can only get better.


Lmao excellent


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Slippy said:


> What did I do?!?!?!...and who the hell is Scotty?
> 
> (Slippy shakes his head and wanders off to pee off the front porch...)


I tried Scotty for a couple years back in my 20's, never acquired the taste, usually had a little twist of lime with it on rocks. Eventually defaulted back to ole' bourbon....Mr. Reliable.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Slippy said:


> What did I do?!?!?!...and who the hell is Scotty?
> 
> (Slippy shakes his head and wanders off to pee off the front porch...)





cdell said:


> I love to pee off of the front porch.


I would get arrested for that. Got to move further out. (Boss shakes his head in despair.) :sorrow:


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Mish, my daughter will be right there with you, though in another location. She's all geeked out about it too.


----------



## gambit (Sep 14, 2015)

would love to go on opening night but the family is starting to get sick and we also have plans to go house hunting after that they out of it.
hope mish and those who going on opening night a good time.
but I will also like to say star wars episode 1 with mini atkin walker SUCKED! so hope Disney don't fu*k up like they did with narnia


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I saw the first "Star Wars" when it first came out. My girlfriend at the time insisted. Stood in lines that seemed a mile long. I am baffled personally, but I do hope you guys enjoy.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

My GF is a major fan of Star Wars and Star Trek. She has more figures and toys than I have ammo!


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

I'm a total Star Wars geek. I cant wait for the movie to get here. I probably wont go the first few days once it arrives at my local theatre. I'll wait for the crowds to disperse a little. To bad Darth is dead. I am a fan of his.


----------



## darsk20 (Jun 1, 2015)

Eagerly awaiting, too. The wife, son and I went as Leia, an Ewok and Han for his first Halloween. We will have to wait a week or two before we get to go.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

I hate a packed theater so Ill go after its been open a while. 
I attended the original Star Wars when I was a kid.
Watched the prequels with my kids
So i should be watching these with my grandkids, if I had any. Danged kids and their birth control.

Mebbe that'll mean new ship models to build. Ive built a lotta them over the years. I have a star destroyer in a box half built...fiber optic customization, custol fillet side panels, actual landing bay (with a ship in it). Ill finish it, its on my list. Itll look good parked next to my Colonial Viper.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

I'm no fan of star wars but,be careful when you go to the theater and look out for maniacs carrying AR's and duffel bags.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

MI.oldguy said:


> I'm no fan of star wars but,be careful when you go to the theater and look out for maniacs carrying AR's and duffel bags.


Cant live in fear.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

I tried to not get crazy about it. But I'm in full out geek mode so far as to buy a PS4 stairways edition and I've been lost in battlefront. I think I outgeek the geekiest geek in this fashion.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

I am one who does not get all slathery over a movie. I have never been able to sit thru a full length movie I get up and leave they bore me. The last movie we went to see was two men and a baby and she forced me to go.
I did watch the original star wars on tape and it took me about a month and that's the only one that I watched.
I will watch movies on tv that I can record then watch at my pace.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

MI.oldguy said:


> I'm no fan of star wars but,be careful when you go to the theater and look out for maniacs carrying AR's and duffel bags.


I keep my AR *in* the duffle bag.
(kidding )


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Meanwhile.......while some of you are at the theater, Slip and I are gonna wait at home for Scotty to beam us both up.


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

Kauboy said:


> It's Disney. What could go wrong?


A lot can go wrong with Disney sailing the boat.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Mish I will be in line to see it the first chance my 7 1/2 year old grandson and I can make together. Last week we watched all 6 .


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

TacticalCanuck said:


> I tried to not get crazy about it. But I'm in full out geek mode so far as to buy a PS4 stairways edition and I've been lost in battlefront. I think I outgeek the geekiest geek in this fashion.


You can't out geek me...I'm playing battle front, too!!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Mish said:


> You can't out geek me...I'm playing battle front, too!!


 You are not a real geek until you have watched Red VS Blue, and liked it. And this had to happen years before there was a Netflix.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

A Watchman said:


> I was a Star Trek fan with Captain Kirk, Spock, Scottie, and McCoy, original sci-fi and good stuff when I was a kid. I never watched the Star Wars series which came out many years later, it was more a kiddie version with R2D2, Luke Skywalker and Darth Vader, to cartoonish like and unrealistic for me. "May the force be with you".
> 
> Slip, you will have a little wait and disapointment if you go to the new Star Wars movie and want to see Scotty beam anybody up.


Ya I loved the original Star Trek too! I have several episodes I really liked like " The City on the edge of Forever" and the one with the "Gorn" launching 2 pound foam boulders at Kirk.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Mish said:


> You can't out geek me...I'm playing battle front, too!!


Until you have had a 12 point kill streak in an A wing followed by a victory on the ywing pass on walker assault i think i will keep my crown lol


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

TacticalCanuck said:


> Until you have had a 12 point kill streak in an A wing followed by a victory on the ywing pass on walker assault i think i will keep my crown lol


Geek!!!!


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Mish said:


> Geek!!!!


Guilty as charged. I was a HUGE Lord of the rimgs fan long before it ever was a movie. I read all comics they are now making movies out of. Dr who. Star trek. Issack asimov. All his books. They killed irobit toally didnt make it right.

Yes i am a geek. And i was one long before it became mainstream and cool. Far as i can tell, most ya'all are wannabes ;P lol


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

TacticalCanuck said:


> Guilty as charged. I was a HUGE Lord of the rimgs fan long before it ever was a movie. I read all comics they are now making movies out of. Dr who. Star trek. Issack asimov. All his books. They killed irobit toally didnt make it right.
> 
> Yes i am a geek. And i was one long before it became mainstream and cool. Far as i can tell, most ya'all are wannabes ;P lol


LOL
I am actually a wannabe!! I'll admit to it! I will train harder! I'll buy tickets to comic con!! I will make my cosplay outfit with my bare hands!! 2016 will be my geekiest year yet!!


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Mish said:


> LOL
> I am actually a wannabe!! I'll admit to it! I will train harder! I'll buy tickets to comic con!! I will make my cosplay outfit with my bare hands!! 2016 will be my geekiest year yet!!


Now that is the winning spirit.


----------



## Renec (Dec 21, 2012)

Hey Ralphy! Mk3 or Mk5 viper? BSG fans wanna know!


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Oh Oh I got tickets to Boogie Nights no wait I have it on DVD never mind


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Taking 3 weeks off starting correction, started 6 hours ago. My phones are off. If they want me they will need to send someone here. Will sit and watch all 6 Star wars disks with grandson again, then compare them to his lego versions. Then we will go see the new one.
Planning my garb of the grandson now.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

GEEKS GEEKS BEWARE they are everywhere........ Oh my Gosh, I feel surrounded.

True story....when I was in HS we would grab the geeks and pick them up by the feet and shake them while holding them upside down, until the change fell out of their pockets........Ohhh but the good old days........


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

A Watchman said:


> GEEKS GEEKS BEWARE they are everywhere........ Oh my Gosh, I feel surrounded.
> 
> True story....when I was in HS we would grab the geeks and pick them up by the feet and shake them while holding them upside down, until the change fell out of their pockets........Ohhh but the good old days........


 Let them come try that it may not go as planned.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Woooohoooo!!! I saw it yesterday!!!

I can't believe Gandalf dies at the end!!


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I tried to get into Star Wars, watched most of a movie or two, just couldn't. I am a si-fi fan, just never did warm up to Star Wars. None the less, for those who are into it, enjoy.


----------



## Viper (Jun 4, 2015)

Renec said:


> Hey Ralphy! Mk3 or Mk5 viper? BSG fans wanna know!


lol. Personally I like the looks of the MK III better.


----------



## Viper (Jun 4, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> You are not a real geek until you have watched Red VS Blue, and liked it. And this had to happen years before there was a Netflix.


I hope they actually make a Halo movie. So long as it's done right of course.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

The Onion did a review of the new star wars movie. I'm going to watch it later. Mish did you hear the new five finger death punch, I think it is wash it all away. I heard it on satellite radio.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Mish said:


> Woooohoooo!!! I saw it yesterday!!!
> 
> I can't believe Gandalf dies at the end!!


Which movie did you see? Do you remember much about that day/night? :lol:


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Saw Star Wars yesterday. I liked it, but had better expectations for it. I thought it would be better than what it was.


----------

